# Hardtailbike 27er für Mädchen gesucht ausbaufähig



## Solali (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 
ich suche für ein Mädchen (10, 155 cm, schnell wachsend) ein 
Hardtail mtb mit 27er Reifen, ca. RAHMEN 
in S oder M . Tiefer Einstieg.

Soll aufm Berglein (900m) aber auch auf Schotterwegen einsatzbereit sein, vorsichtige Fahrerin.

Ich hab mir Scott Contessa in einfach und scale angeschaut, Cube und Ghost Einstiegsmodelle, hab aber keine Ahnung, worauf ich achten muss. 

Bitte Tipps! 

Es sollte möglich sein, das bike später aufzuhübschen oder das  bike sollte gleich schon gute Gabel, Bremsen und akzeptable Federung haben.


----------



## MarkusL (5. August 2019)

Wenn ein 10-jähriges Mädel damit Spaß haben soll, würde ich vor allen Dingen darauf achten, dass das Rad nicht schon die Hälfte des Körpergewichts hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikelovers (31. August 2019)

Was ist denn dein Maximalbudget?
Und wie viel wiegt deine Tochter? 
Sie ist ja sehr groß für ihr Alter. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach Tests lesen, eigentlich hast du bei Hardtails ne riesige Auswahl bei geringen Gewichten.

Vielleicht einmal bei den Direktversendern Rose und Canyon schauen, diese haben ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. 

Ich würde nicht gerade ne Suntourgabel nehmen und auf ein Gewicht unter 12 Kilo achten.
Gerade bergauf merkt man jedes Kilo. 

Überlege derzeit, mein Trek Procaliber 6 in pink zu verkaufen, falls das interessant ist (1 Jahr alt, Größe S, 15.5 Zoll).


----------



## schmitr3 (31. August 2019)

Soll es wirklich ein tiefer Einstieg sein? Gerade bei Kindern ist das meiner Erfahrung nach nicht notwendig und schränkt die Auswahl sehr ein. Falls das in Frage kommt: selber aufbauen. Einen passenden Rahmen kaufen und mit den gängigen Standards aufbauen. Wenn der Rahmen zu klein wird, kann er einfach durch die nächste Grösse ersetzt werden (Gabelschaft lang abschneiden, Bremsleitungen mit Reserve). Ist am Anfang einmalig teurer, aber macht sich später bezahlt.


----------



## MarkusL (4. September 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht gerade ne Suntourgabel nehmen und auf ein Gewicht unter 12 Kilo achten.
> Gerade bergauf merkt man jedes Kilo.


Bei einem Hardtail für eine 10-jährige denke ich eher an 10kg als an 12.


----------



## Bikelovers (4. September 2019)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Bei einem Hardtail für eine 10-jährige denke ich eher an 10kg als an 12.



Das wird bei nem 27,5 Zoller in bezahlbaren Rahmen kaum machbar sein... 
Zumal sie für das Alter ja schon recht groß ist.


----------



## Skydive93 (4. September 2019)

freundin fuhr mit 1.52 ein canyon grand canyon in xs. ging gut.
aktuelles spectral (kein hardtail) in xs passt jetzt top


----------

